# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Муждународный детский фестиваль в Болгарии

## lilitush

Может быть кто-нибудь сможет поделиться информацией о детском фестивале,который будет проходить в августе 2008 в Болгарие?
заранее благодарна:smile:

----------


## Лава

*lilitush*,
Как называется фестиваль?

----------


## stilsf

Какой именно вас интересует? Летом есть много фестивалей. Есть в Балчике, Несебре, Золотые пески.

----------


## Ленка-пенка

http://soglasie.com/tur.php?id=286

Здесь посмотрите

----------


## VIKTOR1

живут же люди, и куда только не ездят (щас жаба задавит)

----------


## krumuz

> Может быть кто-нибудь сможет поделиться информацией о детском фестивале,который будет проходить в августе 2008 в Болгарие?
> заранее благодарна:smile:


Посмотри вот этот stringendo.org Конкурс проходит в Балчике. С его организатором я познакомился в Берлине. Сам бы с удовольствием съездил....:rolleyes:

----------


## Рустам Аладдин

lilitush!           Я переслал на вашу почту приглашение в Болгарию!

----------


## Larhen

Нам бы также хотелось попасть в Болгарию! ldovit@tut.by

----------


## Танюшка

Хотелось бы такой фестиваль, который совмещен с отдыхом. Может кто-то что-то подскажет.
tanman@rambler.ru

----------


## Танюшка

> lilitush! Я переслал на вашу почту приглашение в Болгарию!


А вы на какой фестиваль высылаете приглашение?
tanman@rambler.ru

----------


## stilsf

> Хотелось бы такой фестиваль, который совмещен с отдыхом. Может кто-то что-то подскажет.
> tanman@rambler.ru


В принципе все фестивали которые проводятса летом-совмещены с отдыхом. Есть "Миллион чудес" в Софию, "Солнце, радость, красота" Несебр /15-21 июнь/, "Улыбки моря" Балчик/23.06. - 30.06.2008/Возраст участников: до 25 лет.Организационный взнос: от 180 евро.Заявки: до 15 мая текущего года./"Мы XXI век"Кранево/ 23.08 – 30.08/
 :Ok:

----------


## stilsf

> Может быть кто-нибудь сможет поделиться информацией о детском фестивале,который будет проходить в августе 2008 в Болгарие?
> заранее благодарна:smile:


Вот еще :1.C 18 июня по 2 июля 2008 года в г. Золотые пески Болгария будет проходить X Международный конкурс детской эстрадной песни "Малки звездички - 2008". Возрастные категории: до 16 лет включительно. 
2. C 3 по 17 июля, с 1 по 15 августа с 15 по 29 августа 2008 года в г. Обзоре Болгария будет проходить IX Фестиваль всех жанров "Лето в Обзоре - 2008". Возрастные категории: до 18 лет.  :Ok:

----------


## solfa

Мы были на этом конкурсе (вообщето-то это фестиваль с элементами конкурса) в прошлом году. Это был первый фестиваль, называется он "Триски". О нем идет речь?? если да, то обязательно напишу впечатления о нем.
dolly58@mail.ru

----------


## solfa

Я немного ошиблась, в названии - "Трикси"!! Проходит он в Балчике.

----------


## ELINA-AVON

анет кнкурсов для возраста 23 года???

----------


## stilsf

Ну , скажите какие о этом фестивале впечатления? Как там организация. Какие группы и справедливо ли оценивают детей. Вообще понравилось вам или нет. Стоит ли ездить на нем? :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Стоит ли ездить на нем?


На нём не стоит ездить, лучше на мерседесе:biggrin: 


> Стоит ли ездить на нем?

----------


## stilsf

> Мы были на этом конкурсе (вообщето-то это фестиваль с элементами конкурса) в прошлом году. Это был первый фестиваль, называется он "Триски". О нем идет речь?? если да, то обязательно напишу впечатления о нем.
> dolly58@mail.ru


Ну и как? Понравилось? Напишите впечатления!

----------


## Синди

сейчас у меня мама там со своими девочками:smile:они выиграли поездку на этот фестиваль-конкурс "Трикси" в Москве, на конкурсе "Роза ветров", проходить он будет с 15-го по 25-ое августа........

----------


## stilsf

> сейчас у меня мама там со своими девочками:smile:они выиграли поездку на этот фестиваль-конкурс "Трикси" в Москве, на конкурсе "Роза ветров", проходить он будет с 15-го по 25-ое августа........


И как было? Понравилось? :rolleyes:

----------


## Синди

Cool! :Ok: участвовало около 17 стран! ее вокальная группа стала лауреатом 2 степени :smile: а сольно девочки выступили тоже хорошо -взяли дипломы 1,2 и 3 степени! не зря готовились все лето! :Ok:

----------


## Синди

если кому-то интересно - ссылка на их фотографию, здесь они довольные и счастливые с дипломами, медалями и кубками
http://mail.yandex.ru/r?url=http%3A%...67750&fs=inbox

----------


## stilsf

Cool! :Ok: участвовало около 17 стран! ее вокальная группа стала лауреатом 2 степени :smile: 
Поздравляю. Значит понравилось? А как там организация , а жюри?:cool:

----------


## tata-7

В России артцентр - "Роза ветров"
dayseurope@ukr.net  -адрес представителя в Украине
estrundjev@abv.bg    -адрес директора (Эмиль Струнджев)

Оксана

----------


## tania0852

Хотелось бы услышать отзывы о фестивалях, проходящих в Болгарии. Через какой фонд лучше делать заявку?

----------

